# New TCR Advanced



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

My first road bike was a 2012 Defy advance 3. It was getting long in the tooth and needed new crank, shifters, B.B., and some other parts. Figured why not sell it and jump on a new ride?
i was all set to buy the adv pro disc but figured I would keep this one and use as I did my Defy for trainer and rougher road rides/bad weather so I can continue to baby my propel sl.
i like the newer brake calipers with the double bolt and am curious about the tubeless wheels/tires. Have a set of November built Hed Belgium + on CK R45 to try on it as well.
I’m eager to get this thing out on the road:


----------

